# **Seeking BRENIN 14.3h Welsh Sec D Chestnut**



## golden_revolution (23 April 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/?sk=23618316...00435123333841 

Has anyone seen Brenin???

Hi everyone, I am trying to trace my old pony; please could take a quick look at the link above and recommend any other horsey friends to do the same??
I would really appreciate it. I would love ANY news of my little man GOOD or BAD.

Thank you! Claire x


----------



## golden_revolution (23 April 2010)

This link should work....

http://www.facebook.com/X7CEE#!/group.php?gid=100435123333841&ref=mf


----------



## traceyann (5 May 2010)

Hi i saw this advert and not sure if im right i know of a horse that fit the name and the size and age would this pony have ended up in essex at a place called jotmans farm the owner as i aware had him a very long time very forward going pony went on loan to a very nice young girl if its the same pony he is very loved i havent seen this pony for awhile but i think he still around please dont get your hope up i could be wrong


----------



## Kellys Heroes (13 May 2010)

Good luck finding your pony, there must be people out there who know of them and what they're upto nowadays!! 
I have a very similar story with my old pony  love to know where he is. Do you know of any other online forums etc I can post on to try and get info? x


----------



## Cazza525 (27 May 2010)

I think I may know your pony. Please PM me for details.

Caroline


----------



## golden_revolution (27 May 2010)

KellysHeroes said:



			Good luck finding your pony, there must be people out there who know of them and what they're upto nowadays!! 
I have a very similar story with my old pony  love to know where he is. Do you know of any other online forums etc I can post on to try and get info? x
		
Click to expand...

I have found Facebook good! You can reach so many people all over the world very easily and quickly- good luck! x

Caroline- i have PM'd you x


----------



## Benjamin (28 May 2010)

I know of a pony matching that description in Essex.

Can't see your FB post, but please feel free to PM me


----------



## TheresaW (28 May 2010)

The Brenin that Benjamin is talking about is at my yard now.  He is 20 this year.  Don't know if it could be the same one or not, but I am pretty sure my friend has owned him since he was a weanling.


----------



## Benjamin (28 May 2010)

TheresaW said:



			The Brenin that Benjamin is talking about is at my yard now.  He is 20 this year.  Don't know if it could be the same one or not, but I am pretty sure my friend has owned him since he was a weanling.
		
Click to expand...

Heya!!

How are you??

Didn't realise Bren had come to you! Is he well?

P x


----------



## TheresaW (28 May 2010)

Yes, Bren came to Mac's yard a few months ago.  Goes in the field with Mac and another chestnut called Charlie.  He is doing really well and has lost some weight as he is doing more work now.

I am not too bad.  Dolly lost her foal at birth a couple of weeks ago which was awful, but she has bounced back as if nothing happened.

How are you and Benj?  Is he still at the same yard?


----------



## golden_revolution (28 May 2010)

TheresaW said:



			The Brenin that Benjamin is talking about is at my yard now.  He is 20 this year.  Don't know if it could be the same one or not, but I am pretty sure my friend has owned him since he was a weanling.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Theresa

Thanks for your message, could you ask your friend for me?? I would appreciate lots and lots!! My Brenin would also be around 20 this year, I had him originally in Leicestershire with someone called Amanda- she owned him and I had him for nearly 3 years with her. If i could have afforded 3 I would have taken him with mine, but sadly couldn't! I just want to know how he is etc, so if it is the same one please please please could you get your friend to email me?? golden_revolution600 at hotmail dot com!

Thank you,
Claire x


----------



## golden_revolution (4 June 2010)

traceyann said:



			Hi i saw this advert and not sure if im right i know of a horse that fit the name and the size and age would this pony have ended up in essex at a place called jotmans farm the owner as i aware had him a very long time very forward going pony went on loan to a very nice young girl if its the same pony he is very loved i havent seen this pony for awhile but i think he still around please dont get your hope up i could be wrong
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tracey- do you have any contact info for that?x


----------



## kerilli (4 June 2010)

golden_revolution said:



			Hi Theresa

Thanks for your message, could you ask your friend for me?? I would appreciate lots and lots!! My Brenin would also be around 20 this year, I had him originally in Leicestershire with someone called Amanda- she owned him and I had him for nearly 3 years with her. If i could have afforded 3 I would have taken him with mine, but sadly couldn't! I just want to know how he is etc, so if it is the same one please please please could you get your friend to email me?? golden_revolution600 at hotmail dot com!

Thank you,
Claire x
		
Click to expand...

This sounds very like a horse I know, very close to me here. Used to be owned by someone called Amanda. He has terrible manners on the ground, very bargy, could that be him? I don't have a pic of him but could get one, looks v similar but perhaps this Brennan has a narrower blaze, i'm not sure.


----------



## kerilli (5 June 2010)

Nope, sorry, not the horse here, friend has checked picture and the blaze is wrong. Hope you find him.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (5 June 2010)

golden_revolution said:



			This link should work....

http://www.facebook.com/X7CEE#!/group.php?gid=100435123333841&ref=mf

Click to expand...

hi, is this horse likely to have ever been in Wales for a while- he looks very like a Brenin that a neighbours daughter had?  a long shot i know.


----------



## thinlizzy (7 June 2010)

There is a brenin advertised on dragon driving with a prefix ride and drive ,not so common name ,costs nothing to look hope you find him


----------



## itsme123 (8 June 2010)

was Brenin in shangton (next to care village)  in leicestershire about 15 years ago? Belonged to a lady who bred dogs? 

If so, I remember him, he looks like the same horse. Sensitive ride, but the comfiest canter ever. We loaned him for a while.


----------



## golden_revolution (22 June 2010)

kerilli said:



			Nope, sorry, not the horse here, friend has checked picture and the blaze is wrong. Hope you find him.
		
Click to expand...

Sounded VERY much like him! But, thank you anyway


----------



## golden_revolution (22 June 2010)

itsme123 said:



			was Brenin in shangton (next to care village)  in leicestershire about 15 years ago? Belonged to a lady who bred dogs? 

If so, I remember him, he looks like the same horse. Sensitive ride, but the comfiest canter ever. We loaned him for a while.
		
Click to expand...

He could well have been...any information would be great if so  x


----------



## golden_revolution (6 February 2012)

**BUMP!**


----------

